# where to buy online or even CD (still..) ?



## mannaguy

http://www.classicsonline.com/

The above is defunct (used it for a while) and a few others I found on a blog as well..where are we getting our recordings from??


----------



## Pugg

JPC in Germany and whoever having a good deal.


----------



## Joe B

amazon.com ***
prestoclassical.com ***
archivmusic.com 
delos.com
mobilefidelity.com
chandos.com
naxosdirect.com


----------



## Art Rock

For me, jpc or amazon(.de).

And thrift shops.


----------



## CDs

You can try 
https://www.amoeba.com/ (biggest record store in the USA)

For rare or unusual types of CD formats try these

https://www.musicdirect.com/
http://www.elusivedisc.com/
http://store.acousticsounds.com/s/448/Analogue_Productions/


----------



## Heck148

Arkiv
CD Universe...

I've had good luck with both.


----------



## wkasimer

In addition to others mentioned, there's www.mdt.co.uk


----------



## Taplow

I buy almost exclusively through Amazon. Amazon Prime for new stuff, Amazon Marketplace for used. Probably most of what I buy is used ... I search for specific editions, usually original artwork and liner notes etc., and rare, out of print recordings. I've only occasionally gone to other online retailers when they offer a lower price for the new stuff. But I (usually) can't beat Amazon service, even if I may not always agree with their business.

There is a very good second hand dealer here with a large stock. I don't visit him too often, but I've spent a bit of money there over the past few years, too. I also search for the rarer CDs on eBay if I can't find them at a decent price on Amazon.


----------



## Rmathuln

mannaguy said:


> http://www.classicsonline.com/
> 
> The above is defunct (used it for a while) and a few others I found on a blog as well..where are we getting our recordings from??


Other than Amazon sites I often use ImportCds.com
Very reliable and competitively priced.


----------



## Pugg

Rmathuln said:


> Other than Amazon sites I often use ImportCds.com
> Very reliable and competitively priced.


looks good, will certainly have a thorough look. :tiphat:


----------



## Granate

I do from Amazon accounts and looking on *Bookbutler* for the best deals. I find JPC great for offers inside Western Europe but I never had to buy from there. Presto Classical has many offers but the prices are never the best deal for me. I only follow it for the news. Digital downloads are stupidly expensive.

*Camelcamelcamel* compares prices in Amazon so you can see which are the normal prices in stock and marketplace, and you can switch to different countries.

This thread depends where you live. This is a Southern European point of view.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I do from Amazon accounts and looking on *Bookbutler* for the best deals. I find JPC great for offers inside Western Europe but I never had to buy from there. Presto Classical has many offers but the prices are never the best deal for me. I only follow it for the news. Digital downloads are stupidly expensive.
> 
> *Camelcamelcamel* compares prices in Amazon so you can see which are the normal prices in stock and marketplace, and you can switch to different countries.
> 
> This thread depends where you live. This is a Southern European point of view.


This plus they charge you for every item you buy, JPC just €2,49 per shipping and every fortnight free shipping, to my county for sure.


----------



## jegreenwood

I've had a couple of bad experiences with ImportCDs. I rarely shop there now.

I find that mdt prices, even after shipping to NYC, are less than Amazon.com. Presto can (occasionally) beat or (often) come close to MDT.

And while downloads from Presto can be expensive, that is not always the case. And Presto sometimes has downloads available for OOP CDs.


----------



## ClassicalListener

The best online stores in my experience are:

-ImportCDs.com
-JPC.de
-MDT.co.uk
-HBDirect.com

Amazon is the worst for me. Their prices are almost always the highest. Although the Italian site lately has some good deals, though shipping is high. I try to get some books at the same time to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Pugg

ClassicalListener said:


> The best online stores in my experience are:
> 
> -ImportCDs.com
> -JPC.de
> -MDT.co.uk
> -HBDirect.com
> 
> Amazon is the worst for me. Their prices are almost always the highest. Although the _Italian _site lately has some good deals, though shipping is high. I try to get some books at the same time to make it worthwhile.


The German site is not bad either, they have free shipping ( to my country) at €30,00


----------



## CnC Bartok

In addition to some of the above, I'd also recommend europadisc.co.uk. Good value and good service.


----------



## Pugg

Robert Pickett said:


> In addition to some of the above, I'd also recommend europadisc.co.uk. Good value and good service.


But high shipping cost. 
* Without the U.K I do add.


----------



## Lionheart

I buy from JPC and Ebay. 

For me the big problem is the 1,50 per CD added tax.
I even get this at UK retailers. I don't understand isn't the UK in the EEC?


----------



## Pugg

Lionheart said:


> I buy from JPC and Ebay.
> 
> For me the big problem is the 1,50 per CD added tax.
> I even get this at UK retailers. I don't understand isn't the UK in the EEC?


Not for long as far as I know, but seriously, tax from JPC?


----------



## Guest

No one has mentioned http://www.recordsinternational.com/ yet--they carry many lesser known composers.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> No one has mentioned http://www.recordsinternational.com/ yet--they carry many lesser known composers.


Not very price friendly though, the Krommer CD is twice the price I paid.


----------



## Mal

What are your main criteria? Cost? Ethics? Here's an ethical list:

http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/buyersguides/audiovisual/cdretailers/20725_322

I've always found Presto classical offer good service, and their site provides a lot of information. They can be a bit pricey but often have interesting discounts, e.g., "Paul Lewis - up to 25% off" at the moment. Their FLAC and mp3 offerings are intriguing.


----------



## Pugg

Mal said:


> What are your main criteria? Cost? Ethics? Here's an ethical list:
> 
> http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/buyersguides/audiovisual/cdretailers/20725_322
> 
> I've always found Presto classical offer good service, and their site provides a lot of information. They can be a bit pricey but often have interesting discounts, e.g., "Paul Lewis - up to 25% off" at the moment. Their FLAC and mp3 offerings are intriguing.


For me the shipping cost at Presto, if I buy lets say 10 CD'S I have to pay for every CD, the same numbers at JPC cost me €2.49 for the whole parcel.( Free shipping ever four weeks or so)


----------



## Biffo

I buy CDs from Amazon.co.uk but mainly from marketplace sellers, usually whoever is the cheapest. I also buy CDs from mdt, probably now more often than Amazon. I buy lossless downloads and occasionally CDs from Presto - never found them overpriced. I buy lossless downloads direct from Hyperion and very occasionally CDs. The same goes for Chandos - today I have just taken delivery of 6 CDs bought in their sale at £2.50 each plus £1.99 P&P).


----------



## Lionheart

Pugg said:


> Not for long as far as I know, but seriously, tax from JPC?


No, not from JPC, but from UK retailers such as prestoclassical.


----------



## Mal

Lionheart said:


> I buy from JPC and Ebay.
> 
> For me the big problem is the 1,50 per CD added tax.
> I even get this at UK retailers. I don't understand isn't the UK in the EEC?


After a quick glance at the insanely complicated VAT situation across Europe, isn't the UK sticking strictly to the EEC rules by charging 15% - aren't others opting out? Not that I really care, but this would be ironic...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Value-added_tax#European_Union


----------



## Mal

Biffo said:


> I buy CDs from Amazon.co.uk but mainly from marketplace sellers,...


Always worth checking the Marketplace sellers, but also check to see if they have their own web site, then it's often cheaper as Bezos doesn't get his cut!


----------



## billeames

Hello. MDT.co.uk defunct? Website dead.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The last several CDs I have ordered from Amazon have shipped from a town northeast of Indianapolis Indiana. They have been sent on a 795 mile journey via Philadelphia PA, to Detroit. But the town in Indiana, it is only 245 miles from Detroit. All these packages are arriving late.


----------



## Rogerx

> All these packages are arriving late.


I have some special piano recording coming from Germany, in transit since 12 th MAY


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> I have some special piano recording coming from Germany, in transit since 12 th MAY


I had one CD set from Germany ordered May 1. Arrived May 23. Guess that is not bad considering it is overseas.


----------



## Rogerx

> SixFootScowl
> I had one CD set from Germany ordered May 1. Arrived May 23. Guess that is not bad considering it is overseas.


If I am honest I think it has more to do with DHL, we ordered some pottery also in Germany and also shipped via DHL, never arrived.
Yes, the second time after complaining, but the first order still 'in transit"


----------



## Art Rock

Even before the pandemic, which significantly increased the on-line ordering, I have had problems with DHL. Packages were marked as "delivered" that never arrived here. Other packages were offered at 3 AM according to their track and trace.

In general, because of the pandemic, expect longer delivery times. We ordered a few things from IKEA, and they already indicated 2-3 weeks delivery time.


----------



## adriesba

I'm looking at ordering something from HB Direct. I've never ordered from them, so maybe this is a silly question. The things they sell are brand new, sealed, correct? It's not different sellers like Amazon, right?


----------



## Joe B

adriesba said:


> I'm looking at ordering something from HB Direct. I've never ordered from them, so maybe this is a silly question. The things they sell are brand new, sealed, correct? It's not different sellers like Amazon, right?


Brand new and factory sealed. I've ordered a few times from them without a problem.


----------



## Joe B

Art Rock said:


> ...*In general, because of the pandemic, expect longer delivery times.* We ordered a few things from IKEA, and they already indicated 2-3 weeks delivery time.


Usually it takes ten days from the time prestomusic.com sends confirmation of their shipment to the time my order arrives. Right now I have been waiting 4 weeks since confirmation of shipment. Presto is asking people not to contact them until 8 weeks has passed.
This is not just a problem with airmail and overseas shipping. My wife has been waiting for over a week for something mailed by a friend who lives less than 40 miles away. This would normally take 2 days. US mail is now at a snails pace.


----------

